# Like a second income?



## Lorcan02 (9 Apr 2010)

I just picked up a "business" card for this in my local garage .. promising an extra €500+ income per month .. with absolutely no details on what one has to do ! It had a web address also - which gives no details either (don't want to give extra advertising by mentioning web address !!) - has anyone ANY idea of what is entailed in earning this "second" income ?


----------



## tenchi-fan (9 Apr 2010)

Probably paying a lot of money to buy a starter pack (brochures, magazines, etc), and then earning commission on the cheap plastic boxes you try to sell.


----------



## Complainer (9 Apr 2010)

Probably pyramid selling - you earn your income by finding new suckers willing to sign up to some dodgy scheme.


----------

